# Please check out my first android game! :D



## Delta517 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi! I just finished my first very own android game and I would love it if you guys could check it out, give your opinions and maybe spread the word 



Free-Version

Ad-Free Version for 1$!

And no in-app purchases! 

EDIT: Thanks to everyone for leaving a total of 18 five stars review! I also would like to ask one more thing from you guys, if thats okay?  I would appreciate it if you could help me spreading the word about this game by tweeting about it, making videos, sharing with your friends or anything! I also created a reddit thread (Link here) and it would really help me if you could upvote or leave comments in it! I'm sorry if I sounds like a spamming and requesting idiot, but I really could use your guys help since I can't afford advertising my games like the big companies, who fill their games with all these micro-transaction crap!  It's totally optionable though!


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Haha, that trailer was fantastic.
I guess I'll give it a try.

Side note: I have a pretty big wallet, can we work something out? There's nothing in it though. : P


----------



## ilman (Feb 9, 2014)

What you code it in? Java only or using the NDK? I'm interested in starting to develop games for Android, but am too lazy to learn Java.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks pretty darn cool. If I had an Android device, I'd buy it.


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 9, 2014)

ilman said:


> What you code it in? Java only or using the NDK? I'm interested in starting to develop games for Android, but am too lazy to learn Java.


 
Same here, I'm very interested in game development, especially Android since it has a huge number of devices.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome replies, guys!  And once you get that wallet filled up, we'll work something out Kalker 

The game is made by using Java and Libgdx


----------



## ilman (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok, after having played it for a bit, this is what I can say:
- Ditch the circle pad. Circle pads for 8-directional movement feel just wrong. Use a d-pad instead.
- Instead of tapping an object for interaction, add an action button or just shoot the object to interact. While tapping the object isn't a problem for phones, it is a problem to get my hands to the centre of the screen on my Note 10.1.
- Fix the graphics for the main character. He has that lazily cut outline that just doesn't look good. If you're using hardware accelerated graphics (for example SDL 2.0) just make the main character 2 circles - 1 smaller red and 1 bigger black underneath. Some other stuff can be a little hard to distinguish, but that's my main gripe about the graphics besides them being all Microsoft Painty.
- Add more variety. While you do have a plethora of power-ups, I can recommend you add more obstacles/enemies. Regular zombies just don't cut it.
- Add music and SFX. Pretty self-explanatory.

Keep going, I'm sure this will get quite a lot of downloads if a little more effort is put into it. 

Edit: It turned out it had music, it was just off by default...

Another edit: after playing in the lab for a bit, I stumbled upon a teleporter. I went through it and it led me to a dead end. Is it bad design or am I just too stupid to thinnk of a way to get back.


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 9, 2014)

So, I've played it for a bit. It seems fun.
Like Ilman, I'd recommend getting rid of the circle pad since there are only 8 directions.
Music and SFX is a must-have.

I'd also enjoy having add-ons for the weapons for special effects and stuff.
There are some weird blue lines that appear when I'm moving around.
I'd make objects that you can interact with more, uh, noticeable in some way. The desk in the house could be simply considered as prop, I only noticed it was there for a reason when I say the "need key" bubble.
I'd switch the color of the player when hurt. I get a "*phew*, I'm ok" feeling when I see my character green, even though I'm one hit away from death.



Delta517 said:


> Thanks for the awesome replies, guys!  And once you get that wallet filled up, we'll work something out Kalker
> 
> The game is made by using Java and Libgdx


 
Here, a wallet filled up with gummy bears. Nobody can resist gummy bears.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 9, 2014)

ilman said:


> Ok, after having played it for a bit, this is what I can say:
> - Ditch the circle pad. Circle pads for 8-directional movement feel just wrong. Use a d-pad instead.
> - Instead of tapping an object for interaction, add an action button or just shoot the object to interact. While tapping the object isn't a problem for phones, it is a problem to get my hands to the centre of the screen on my Note 10.1.
> - Fix the graphics for the main character. He has that lazily cut outline that just doesn't look good. If you're using hardware accelerated graphics (for example SDL 2.0) just make the main character 2 circles - 1 smaller red and 1 bigger black underneath. Some other stuff can be a little hard to distinguish, but that's my main gripe about the graphics besides them being all Microsoft Painty.
> ...


 

Thanks for your honest reply! I know the graphics is a little crappy...It's my first time doing graphics  There's is a way to get back, which has something to do with that cracked wall and crafting. Try mixing a Scrap Metal and some Gas (you get that from the boxes spread around) 

EDIT: And I fixed the Sound not being on by default. Thanks for that


----------



## ilman (Feb 9, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Thanks for your honest reply! I know the graphics is a little crappy...It's my first time doing graphics  There's is a way to get back, which has something to do with that cracked wall and crafting. Try mixing a Scrap Metal and some Gas (you get that from the boxes spread around)


 
Aha, I see.
In that case you should've put a hint or something saying that. We don't want this game to be as cryptic as the original Zelda. 
Also, if you want to make better graphics, I think that investing in a Wacom tablet is a necessity. I have the cheapest one (about 50 EUR) and it beats the mouse in everything concerning graphics design. And if you're using Paint or anything of that sort, I can recommend pirating obtaining a copy of SAI (for backgrounds, easier to use than Photoshop) and Flash(for animated graphics). But pretty much all devs start with crap graphics. For example, look at Hoplite on Android. It started with no more than 100 pixels on the screen at once and it looks miles better now. 
Btw, I really like the music playing in the lab. So creepy.


----------



## cearp (Feb 9, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Same here, I'm very interested in game development, especially Android since it has a huge number of devices.


you can download 'unity', you can get a patch for it so you have the ability to publish to android etc. (otherwise you would have to pay or something)
if you are new to stuff like game making etc, it will be easier for you than not using engines. look on youtube, there are lots of videos about unity.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 9, 2014)

ilman said:


> Aha, I see.
> In that case you should've put a hint or something saying that. We don't want this game to be as cryptic as the original Zelda.
> Also, if you want to make better graphics, I think that investing in a Wacom tablet is a necessity. I have the cheapest one (about 50 EUR) and it beats the mouse in everything concerning graphics design. And if you're using Paint or anything of that sort, I can recommend pirating obtaining a copy of SAI (for backgrounds, easier to use than Photoshop) and Flash(for animated graphics). But pretty much all devs start with crap graphics. For example, look at Hoplite on Android. It started with no more than 100 pixels on the screen at once and it looks miles better now.
> Btw, I really like the music playing in the lab. So creepy.


 

Adding the hint as Im writing this! I looked up at using D-Pad, but I would have to code it myself which could take some time. Do you think adding a "snap" function do the joystick would make it better? I also would love to get my hands on a Surface 2 plate with a stylus


----------



## ilman (Feb 9, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Adding the hint as Im writing this! I looked up at using D-Pad, but I would have to code it myself which could take some time. Do you think adding a "snap" function do the joystick would make it better? I also would love to get my hands on a Surface 2 plate with a stylus


 
A snap function should work and I see how you would do it (calculate the angle between the touch coordinate, the centre of the joystick and the x axis with some trigonometry. Then you divide the angle by 45 (360/8) and you get a number indicating the direction your character should go).
While that would work for now, a control pad would be better. Just replace the circle with a control pad sprite and you're done.
Btw, if you want a cheaper alternative for doing graphics on a normal tablet, I can recommend the Note 10.1 (2014 edition if you want extra resolution, it's the device I'm typing this on right now). A great substitute for SAI/Photoshop on Android is Artflow Studio, which only needs selection to become my Painting program of choice.
Of course, a Surface Pro 2 or one of Wacom's Windows 8 tablets are better, but if you're low on funds(which is what your video tried to show), a Note is good enough.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 9, 2014)

ilman said:


> A snap function should work and I see how you would do it (calculate the angle between the touch coordinate, the centre of the joystick and the x axis with some trigonometry. Then you divide the angle by 45 (360/8) and you get a number indicating the direction your character should go).
> While that would work for now, a control pad would be better. Just replace the circle with a control pad sprite and you're done.
> Btw, if you want a cheaper alternative for doing graphics on a normal tablet, I can recommend the Note 10.1 (2014 edition if you want extra resolution, it's the device I'm typing this on right now). A great substitute for SAI/Photoshop on Android is Artflow Studio, which only needs selection to become my Painting program of choice.
> Of course, a Surface Pro 2 or one of Wacom's Windows 8 tablets are better, but if you're low on funds(which is what your video tried to show), a Note is good enough.


 

Yeah, I am currently low on funds so I think the Note would be a better idea plus it would made me able to test on tablets too  I'm going to take a look at the D-Pad thing, thanks for your help


----------



## ilman (Feb 9, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Yeah, I am currently low on funds so I think the Note would be a better idea plus it would made me able to test on tablets too  I'm going to take a look at the D-Pad thing, thanks for your help


 
No problem, if you ever need any help with game algorithms or graphics, be sure to ask.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 10, 2014)

ilman said:


> No problem, if you ever need any help with game algorithms or graphics, be sure to ask.


 

Thanks alot! I'll soon put up a new update with added hints and some extra stuff to make the game a little easier to understand 

Thanks for all your opinions guys! It really helps me grow as a game developer and it makes the game better 

EDIT: By the way, what do you guys think about the difficulty? I have two friends who complains about having to few hearts and stuff, but I don't really see a issue there. Just want your opinions


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 10, 2014)

WARNING! Incoming Zombie Cubes GBATemp exclusive photo 



Spoiler











 
Does GBATemp approve?  Im keeping the left joypad there since the players movement itself is not limited to just 8 directions, although it may look so. Also it was weird trying to steer the player itself with it


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Thanks alot! I'll soon put up a new update with added hints and some extra stuff to make the game a little easier to understand
> 
> Thanks for all your opinions guys! It really helps me grow as a game developer and it makes the game better
> 
> EDIT: By the way, what do you guys think about the difficulty? I have two friends who complains about having to few hearts and stuff, but I don't really see a issue there. Just want your opinions



I think that the difficulty is fine.
The problem is the circle pad IMO, a d-pad or w/e should make the game easier to play.

About the few hearts problem, having only 3 hearts is kind of a bother, especially when health packs are somewhat rare. I recommend adding vests to the gun machine that would increase the number of hearts you have. Regenerating health either by killing a certain number of zombies, being ably to buy and keep health packs for later or just regenerating health over time would be a good solution IMO.


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice ... You could make an awesome game if you change the sprites a little


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 10, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> I think that the difficulty is fine.
> The problem is the circle pad IMO, a d-pad or w/e should make the game easier to play.
> 
> About the few hearts problem, having only 3 hearts is kind of a bother, especially when health packs are somewhat rare. I recommend adding vests to the gun machine that would increase the number of hearts you have. Regenerating health either by killing a certain number of zombies, being ably to buy and keep health packs for later or just regenerating health over time would be a good solution IMO.


 

I will see if I manage to add a option where you can decide to use either joystick or dpad today. I think I'll also increase the health pack chances for now and maybe I will add the idea about being able to keep up to like two health packs for later use 



B4rtj4h said:


> Nice ... You could make an awesome game if you change the sprites a little


 

Do you have any special ones in mind, or are you referring to all of them? 

EDIT: And btw, when you guys say dpad, are you just thinking about changing the look of the movement controller to a dpad or are you also thinking about only having 8 directions movement?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 10, 2014)

game is to hard die way to easy


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 10, 2014)

Ever seen Alien Breed  ? If you need such sort sprites let me know .


----------



## Langin (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh my, this looks really neat! I'll download it ^o^


----------



## RikuCrafter (Feb 10, 2014)

Hoping for an iOS port in the future! I fired up my mum's tablet for a go, and it was a ton of fun. Excellent work!


----------



## Langin (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh my it's really nice!  Reminds me of a Wii homebrew project actually ^o^

this one:



I prefer yours tho, since it has an explore element in it


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 10, 2014)

Shadow#1 said:


> game is to hard die way to easy


 
I will increase the health pack spawns in the next update. Hope that will help! Thanks for trying! 



B4rtj4h said:


> Ever seen Alien Breed  ? If you need such sort sprites let me know .


 
Wow, thanks!  I'm more interested in a cartoony look though, so do you have anything like that? 



Langin said:


> Oh my it's really nice!  Reminds me of a Wii homebrew project actually ^o^
> 
> this one:
> 
> ...





Thanks! I have never seen that before, and it was a little fun to see a game that similar! 

Also thanks to some of you guys for leaving 5 stars reviews


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 11, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> I think that the difficulty is fine.
> The problem is the circle pad IMO, a d-pad or w/e should make the game easier to play.
> 
> About the few hearts problem, having only 3 hearts is kind of a bother, especially when health packs are somewhat rare. I recommend adding vests to the gun machine that would increase the number of hearts you have. Regenerating health either by killing a certain number of zombies, being ably to buy and keep health packs for later or just regenerating health over time would be a good solution IMO.


 



ilman said:


> A snap function should work and I see how you would do it (calculate the angle between the touch coordinate, the centre of the joystick and the x axis with some trigonometry. Then you divide the angle by 45 (360/8) and you get a number indicating the direction your character should go).
> While that would work for now, a control pad would be better. Just replace the circle with a control pad sprite and you're done.


 

The new update with changable controls are up today! Tell me what you think  Also, ilman, would a good placement for the Action Button be to the left of the Crafting Menu Button?


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> The new update with changable controls are up today! Tell me what you think  Also, ilman, would a good placement for the Action Button be to the left of the Crafting Menu Button?


 

I broke my record right after updating.
The D-Pad looks really nice and it's way better than a circle pad. (I don't miss as much now!)
Being able to change between a circle and a D-Pad for moving the character is pretty cool too.
The health pack appearance rate could be lowered a bit, I got 3 health packs after killing a bunch of zombies.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 11, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> I broke my record right after updating.
> The D-Pad looks really nice and it's way better than a circle pad. (I don't miss as much now!)
> Being able to change between a circle and a D-Pad for moving the character is pretty cool too.
> The health pack appearance rate could be lowered a bit, I got 3 health packs after killing a bunch of zombies.


 
I hope by saying you broke your record, you got a better one and that it didn't dissapear?  And I think I will lower it a little, yeah.  Good that you liked it!


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> I hope by saying you broke your record, you got a better one and that it didn't dissapear?  And I think I will lower it a little, yeah.  Good that you liked it!


 

Yeah, I got a better one, don't worry. xD
I'm enjoying this game a lot actually. : D


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 11, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Yeah, I got a better one, don't worry. xD
> I'm enjoying this game a lot actually. : D


 
Great, thanks!  Was just scared since I had some troubling with the records saving before xD I actually said before that if I could just get ONE person to like it, I would have succeded!


----------



## Crisp Cookie (Feb 11, 2014)

Just download it, very nice game


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 11, 2014)

So I got some advice to change my icon a little and so I wanted your guys opinion on them!


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> So I got some advice to change my icon a little and so I wanted your guys opinion on them!
> 
> *snip*


 

They look nice I guess.
It doesn't change much though.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 11, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> They look nice I guess.
> It doesn't change much though.


 
No, but atleast its a little more than just a boring green square though


----------



## ilman (Feb 11, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> The new update with changable controls are up today! Tell me what you think  Also, ilman, would a good placement for the Action Button be to the left of the Crafting Menu Button?


 
Yeah, that'd be a good place for an action button. Shooting the object could be an option, as well.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 11, 2014)

ilman said:


> Yeah, that'd be a good place for an action button. Shooting the object could be an option, as well.


Yeah, but then I would be afraid that people would shot the object by a mistake and that they had to waste ammo on it too. 

EDIT: And do you guys think the crafting button is too close the shooting buttons? I had one guy complaining about it being to close the shooting buttons AND the reloading buttons, but that has to mean that he has a small screen?


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 12, 2014)

-Add a 270 degree rotation. Some of us prefer playing with our nav points to the right, or want to charge our phones to the left.
-The right D Pad is way too close to any physical buttons some of our devices may have. I'm constantly hitting the back button on my phone when I'm shooting right.
-Make the app pause when you leave the game. Like mentioned above, I'm constantly being thrown out of the game due to bad button placement. Even though progress is saved, everytime the app is "minimized" it actually quits, so you gotta deal with the intro screen and reload your game EVERY time. I played the game for 5 minutes and had to "restart" nearly 15 times.
-Make the back button pause instead of close the app, duh, science.
-Switch the placement of the craft button and reload. I'm constantly being thrown into the craft menu because I gotta reload every 10 seconds. In most games, the reload button is often right above or around the shooting button.
-Remove "How to Play" It took me less time to figure the game out than the time it took to read How to Play.
-Make your links to your site tap-able. No one is going to visit a link they can't click on.

Notice how my suggestions are about UI-related things and not the game itself. I'm not criticizing your design choices in your game, but alot of work can be done with UI and controls.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 12, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> -Add a 270 degree rotation. Some of us prefer playing with our nav points to the right, or want to charge our phones to the left.
> -The right D Pad is way too close to any physical buttons some of our devices may have. I'm constantly hitting the back button on my phone when I'm shooting right.
> -Make the app pause when you leave the game. Like mentioned above, I'm constantly being thrown out of the game due to bad button placement. Even though progress is saved, everytime the app is "minimized" it actually quits, so you gotta deal with the intro screen and reload your game EVERY time. I played the game for 5 minutes and had to "restart" nearly 15 times.
> -Make the back button pause instead of close the app, duh, science.
> ...



I agree with some points, except removing the How To Play. And what do you mean by making my links tapable? Thanks for trying and sharing your opinions!


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 12, 2014)

ilman said:


> Yeah, that'd be a good place for an action button. Shooting the object could be an option, as well.


 
The new update with the Action Button is out now! Tell me what you think!


----------



## filfat (Feb 12, 2014)

Quite nice game, not my preferred type of game,but a great mobile game.
I got some ideas/tips:

Spice up the graphics, like a lot.
Find a publisher.
Port it to Windows Phone, If you want to have a successful game you must include support for the best mobile os 
Also, include TONS of Easter Eggs and references.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 12, 2014)

filfat said:


> Quite nice game, not my preferred type of game,but a great mobile game.
> I got some ideas/tips:
> 
> Spice up the graphics, like a lot.
> ...


 

I actually have a little easter egg in there for minecraft fans  See if you can find it!


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 12, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> I agree with some points, except removing the How To Play. And what do you mean by making my links tapable? Thanks for trying and sharing your opinions!


Personal thing, I don't believe in hand holding.-+

And the URL that shows up on the intro screen in the 1st second when booting the app. I assume the link goes to a homepage or something, but no on is going to read it, memorize it, open a browser, and type the URL. Just make tapping the lgo to your site instead of it just being there taking up space.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 12, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> Personal thing, I don't believe in hand holding.-+
> 
> And the URL that shows up on the intro screen in the 1st second when booting the app. I assume the link goes to a homepage or something, but no on is going to read it, memorize it, open a browser, and type the URL. Just make tapping the lgo to your site instead of it just being there taking up space.


 
Oh, that! That's only there because I'm using free sound effets from two sites, and I have to include the url to their sites to use them. It's not meant as a tapable link, just credit  I agree with the handholding stuff, but I feel it's important to learn inexperienced player about the goal and mechanics of the game. I totally see your point though  Also, the game has riddles that need solving and that aren't explained in the "How To Play", like have you finished the first level, or got the "Secret Weapon" in the second level?


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 12, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Oh, that! That's only there because I'm using free sound effets from two sites, and I have to include the url to their sites to use them. It's not meant as a tapable link, just credit  I agree with the handholding stuff, but I feel it's important to learn inexperienced player about the goal and mechanics of the game. I totally see your point though  Also, the game has riddles that need solving and that aren't explained in the "How To Play", like have you finished the first level, or got the "Secret Weapon" in the second level?


No. Much like I said before, atleast on my phone, I quit after 5 or 10 minutes because I kept getting tired of accidentally hitting the back button and having to constantly reopen the app.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 12, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> No. Much like I said before, atleast on my phone, I quit after 5 or 10 minutes because I kept getting tired of accidentally hitting the back button and having to constantly reopen the app.


 
I fixed that now! Pressing Back brings up the Pause Menu and I also added Screen Rotation  I assumed you mean that when you turn the device upside down, the screen should rotate?


----------



## ilman (Feb 12, 2014)

filfat said:


> Quite nice game, not my preferred type of game,but a great mobile game.
> I got some ideas/tips:
> 
> Spice up the graphics, like a lot.
> ...


 
Windows Phone is not a good platform for earning money, which is clearly what our OP is trying to do.
Easter eggs are nice, but it's only that, nice. Too many would make it kinda dull.
Spicing up the graphics will most likely happen in the future when he gets some hardware and software or an artist to make them
Also, he doesn't need a publisher for making a game on Google Play, so there's that.

Also, the action button helps a lot.


----------



## FireSeel (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice game! Can I suggest making the dpad on the left option an actual dpad, not just changing the texture. Other than that, its good.


----------



## filfat (Feb 12, 2014)

ilman

Adduplex statistics talk differently.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 12, 2014)

ilman said:


> Windows Phone is not a good platform for earning money, which is clearly what our OP is trying to do.
> Easter eggs are nice, but it's only that, nice. Too many would make it kinda dull.
> Spicing up the graphics will most likely happen in the future when he gets some hardware and software or an artist to make them
> Also, he doesn't need a publisher for making a game on Google Play, so there's that.
> ...


 
Great! It's nice to see that you liked it!


----------



## Zeliga (Feb 12, 2014)

Bluetooth multiplayer if possible? btw this game is great!


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Zeliga said:


> Bluetooth multiplayer if possible? btw this game is great!


 

Dude, that would be so epic in so many levels.
Especially in the later rounds where it's zombie galore.

BTW Delta, congrats, more than 100+ people have downloaded the game.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 12, 2014)

Zeliga said:


> Bluetooth multiplayer if possible? btw this game is great!


 
I know, that would actually would have been really awesome!  I'm going to take a look at it,b ut I can't promise anything 



Kalker3 said:


> Dude, that would be so epic in so many levels.
> Especially in the later rounds where it's zombie galore.
> 
> BTW Delta, congrats, more than 100+ people have downloaded the game.


 

Thanks!  Im trying to see if I can get someone to try and review my game on gaming sites or YouTube, but haven't had any luck so far  If anyone here reviews game or makes video, it would be really awesome if you could make some videos about it!


----------



## ilman (Feb 12, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Thanks!  Im trying to see if I can get someone to try and review my game on gaming sites or YouTube, but haven't had any luck so far  If anyone here reviews game or makes video, it would be really awesome if you could make some videos about it!


 
I could, but I'm not popular at all. Got about 6 subscribers...


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 12, 2014)

ilman said:


> I could, but I'm not popular at all. Got about 6 subscribers...


Ill be really happy if you did!


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 13, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> Personal thing, I don't believe in hand holding.-+
> 
> And the URL that shows up on the intro screen in the 1st second when booting the app. I assume the link goes to a homepage or something, but no on is going to read it, memorize it, open a browser, and type the URL. Just make tapping the lgo to your site instead of it just being there taking up space.


 
Just wanted to let you know that a new update have been posted where I have done som changes I hope you like  Please tell me your opinions about them 

Also, thanks to everyone for leaving a total of 18 five stars review! I also would like to ask one more thing from you guys, if thats okay?  I would appreciate it if you could help me spreading the word about this game by tweeting about it, making videos, sharing with your friends or anything! I also created a reddit thread (Link here) and it would really help me if you could upvote or leave comments in it! I'm sorry if I sounds like a spamming and requesting idiot, but I really could use your guys help since I can't afford advertising my games like the big companies, who fill their games with all these micro-transaction crap!  It's totally optionable though!


----------



## Paasan1337 (Feb 15, 2014)

fun game but i think powerups should spawn more often.


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 15, 2014)

Paasan1337 said:


> fun game but i think powerups should spawn more often.


Yeah I agree  Thanks for playing!


Kalker3 said:


> Dude, that would be so epic in so many levels.
> Especially in the later rounds where it's zombie galore.
> 
> BTW Delta, congrats, more than 100+ people have downloaded the game.





ilman said:


> I could, but I'm not popular at all. Got about 6 subscribers...


So I finally got the new lightning system to work on android! The update is out now. Please tell me what you think


----------



## Delta517 (Feb 17, 2014)

Also, if you like my game then please vote for it on this page!  If I win, the game will be featured on their homepage which would really help me out with marketing the game. I need your help, tempers! Our big enemy is Big Tower who has 10 more votes than mine


----------



## beamquaker (Mar 2, 2014)

I dont know if u would do this but what about hardware button mapping. My moga pro connects and can shoot in the direction but cant move so mapping my buttons may sort that. I think you have a good game here and online co op would be amazing


----------



## Pleng (Mar 5, 2014)

beamquaker said:


> I dont know if u would do this but what about hardware button mapping. My moga pro connects and can shoot in the direction but cant move so mapping my buttons may sort that. I think you have a good game here and online co op would be amazing


 
I agree with this. I refuse to play (certainly pay for, free games I'll give in to if they're _really_ good) games that don't have built in support for hardware controls. It's just lazy programming.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 5, 2014)

beamquaker said:


> I dont know if u would do this but what about hardware button mapping. My moga pro connects and can shoot in the direction but cant move so mapping my buttons may sort that. I think you have a good game here and online co op would be amazing


 
Thanks, and yeah, button mapping is currently a planned feature  I myself own a Xperia Play and know how awesome it is when buttons are mapped. I don't know about Online Coop yet, but there is a Bluetooth multiplayer planned and is currently the main goal for 1.2, the next update.  Thanks for playing!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 5, 2014)

Gonna download as soon as my phone get done charging .


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Thanks, and yeah, button mapping is currently a planned feature  I myself own a Xperia Play and know how awesome it is when buttons are mapped. I don't know about Online Coop yet, but there is a Bluetooth multiplayer planned and is currently the main goal for 1.2, the next update.  Thanks for playing!


 

Can't wait for multiplayer. : DDD
On a side note, I'm stuck in the lab.


Spoiler



There's this board with a number pad hidden inside of it.
I can't figure out the password though.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 5, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Can't wait for multiplayer. : DDD
> On a side note, I'm stuck in the lab.
> 
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler



Check out the blackboard in the next room. It's in binary and you have to convert it to decimal system. Hint: Google 


 


6SoulTriox said:


> Gonna download as soon as my phone get done charging .


 
Thanks!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Mar 5, 2014)

This game is really fun I like, I just think you die to easily.......or maybe I suck


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 5, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> This game is really fun I like, I just think you die to easily.......or maybe I suck


 

Here's a tip:
Get the shotgun as soon as you can, it's the best gun IMO.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 5, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> This game is really fun I like, I just think you die to easily.......or maybe I suck


 
It's not just you  I had multiple people complaining about that. I have you tried changing the difficulty? 



Kalker3 said:


> Here's a tip:
> Get the shotgun as soon as you can, it's the best gun IMO.


 

Either that or Machine Gun  The Uzi is easier to shot with and has more ammo, but is weaker. Also the Rifle has lower fire rate, but does more damage and hit multiple targets


----------



## Kalker3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Either that or Machine Gun  The Uzi is easier to shot with and has more ammo, but is weaker. Also the Rifle has lower fire rate, but does more damage and hit multiple targets


 
Yeah, the Machine Gun is pretty badass too.
I wish I could have more than just one weapon. : P



Delta517 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the blackboard in the next room. It's in binary and you have to convert it to decimal system. Hint: Google


 
BTW, thanks for your help, I would've never figured it out.


Spoiler



I even searched Einstein and his E = mc2 formula in Wikipedia looking for something that looked like a password.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Mar 5, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> It's not just you  I had multiple people complaining about that.


 
No it's okay I like a challenge like that, it makes me wanna get better at the difficulty like that, also is there any plans for a few more guns this kinda reminds me of cod zombies which I love a lot.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 5, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> No it's okay I like a challenge like that, it makes me wanna get better at the difficulty like that, also is there any plans for a few more guns this kinda reminds me of cod zombies which I love a lot.


 
Yeah, me too! I also was very inspired by CoD Zombies when making this game. I especially wanted to keep that difficulty feeling from it. Like you said, it adds to the replay value  There's no plans for more guns now, but feel free to add suggestions! It doesn't really take that long to add a weapon now that I have it all set up. Also, theres another hidden gun in the game in the Lab map 



Kalker3 said:


> Yeah, the Machine Gun is pretty badass too.
> I wish I could have more than just one weapon. : P
> 
> BTW, thanks for your help, I would've never figured it out.
> ...


 

Haha  Sorry for it being so difficult  I really wanted to had this little cryptic, but yet awarding, success feeling from people who manage to find it  I only have it in the Lab map though, because I didn't want the whole game to be cryptic


----------



## Pleng (Mar 6, 2014)

Delta517 What engine did you use to build your game with? I'm thinking of doing some games, myself, but not sure where to start.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pleng said:


> Delta517 What engine did you use to build your game with? I'm thinking of doing some games, myself, but not sure where to start.


 
I used java with LibGdx. I saw that you just published a app so you probably already know this but Ill but it here for others too: If you don't know coding then start with thenewbostons java tuts, and after that move on to dermetfans LibGdx tuts 

Congratz on the app btw!


----------



## Pleng (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2014)

GREAT GAME!

I promise ill buy it soon.. once i get some funds. but the free version is great so far.

Great work.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 6, 2014)

Flame said:


> GREAT GAME!
> 
> I promise ill buy it soon.. once i get some funds. but the free version is great so far.
> 
> Great work.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 9, 2014)

The game has passed over 25 000+ downloads one month after release!  I also have over 300+ five stars ratings, but alot of 1 stars reviews too because it crashed on lower-end devices in the beginnng  It should be fixed it now though


----------



## Pleng (Mar 11, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> The game has passed over 25 000+ reviews one month after release!  I also have over 300+ five stars ratings, but alot of 1 stars reviews too because it crashed on lower-end devices in the beginnng  It should be fixed it now though


 
It's a big task; but it might be a good idea to reply to those 1-starts with a message saying that you believe the issue is fixed. I did that to one of the reviews of one of my apps (though it was a 3-star to begin with...) and he immediately updated his rating.

25,000 reviews in one month - that's pretty impressive (especially considering how difficult google make it to write reviews!). Well done


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 11, 2014)

Pleng said:


> It's a big task; but it might be a good idea to reply to those 1-starts with a message saying that you believe the issue is fixed. I did that to one of the reviews of one of my apps (though it was a 3-star to begin with...) and he immediately updated his rating.
> 
> 25,000 reviews in one month - that's pretty impressive (especially considering how difficult google make it to write reviews!). Well done


 
Sorry, I wrote wrong  I meant downloads  And most people have changed it now, but theres still a lot of people out there voting 1


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh hey, another Norwegian! And one that's as bad as me at pixelart, at that. I've been meaning to make an Android game too but I just don't have any good ideas (that are simple enough to make) 
I'm basically limited to public domain graphics/audio or whatever I can manage to whip up myself (which isn't much) and my attention span isn't long enough to work on anything for more than a week or two (but I work really hard until I get bored)
I do have one app up on Play Store but it's crashy and I'm not sure (read: have no clue) how to fix the bugs  I blame it on multithreading issues.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 11, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Oh hey, another Norwegian! And one that's as bad as me at pixelart, at that. I've been meaning to make an Android game too but I just don't have any good ideas (that are simple enough to make)
> I'm basically limited to public domain graphics/audio or whatever I can manage to whip up myself (which isn't much) and my attention span isn't long enough to work on anything for more than a week or two (but I work really hard until I get bored)
> I do have one app up on Play Store but it's crashy and I'm not sure (read: have no clue) how to fix the bugs  I blame it on multithreading issues.


 
Hi! Whats the app?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 11, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Hi! Whats the app?


This: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jdbye.floatircbeta
I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, that is apart from all the crashes.


----------



## Plainscript (Mar 11, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jdbye.floatircbeta
> I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, that is apart from all the crashes.


 
Care sharing some insights/source?

Would love to help you out!


----------



## Pleng (Mar 12, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> Sorry, I wrote wrong  I meant downloads  And most people have changed it now, but theres still a lot of people out there voting 1


 
Well maybe they just don't like the game - can't please everybody 

Your average rating is 4 stars, which is pretty good.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 12, 2014)

Pleng said:


> Well maybe they just don't like the game - can't please everybody
> 
> Your average rating is 4 stars, which is pretty good.


 
Yeah, I know 



The Real Jdbye said:


> This: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jdbye.floatircbeta
> I'm pretty happy with how it turned out, that is apart from all the crashes.


 
It seems really good. Is it really a floating window over other apps? That sounds awesome


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 11, 2014)

A new update with multiplayer have been released now and I would be happy if you guys would try it.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 11, 2014)

I would try it out but sadly I can't, anyway it can be put on the kindle fire app store I would surely buy there.


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 12, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> I would try it out but sadly I can't, anyway it can be put on the kindle fire app store I would surely buy there.


 
I will take a look at it  I also read that you can root it and install normal Google Play on it, if you are into that


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 12, 2014)

Delta517 said:


> I will take a look at it  I also read that you can root it and install normal Google Play on it, if you are into that


 
Well there's this fourm that i have been following. There use to be a root (witch i had) but an update unrooted it but there is another root but you need to use a certain cable "fastboot cable" that allwos you to install the google playstore. But i will tell my friends to download it and see how the multiplier runs.


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 12, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Well there's this fourm that i have been following. There use to be a root (witch i had) but an update unrooted it but there is another root but you need to use a certain cable "fastboot cable" that allwos you to install the google playstore. But i will tell my friends to download it and see how the multiplier runs.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 16, 2014)

What do you guys think about the next updates Leveling system?  Heres a sneek peek:



Spoiler


----------



## Kalker3 (Apr 16, 2014)

What's the luck stat for?


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> What's the luck stat for?


 
Spawn rate of power ups and I'm also considering adding Critical Damage, but afraid that will make it seem a little "too RPG"


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

You did a great job 
I will try that one!


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 22, 2014)

MrEl said:


> You did a great job
> I will try that one!


 
Thanks alot!  The new update has already been live for some days now


----------



## Delta517 (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow, been a few months since the release now! The game has almost passed 200 000+ downloads ang gotten a lot of great reviews!  Thank you all for trying it!

I made this forum post to actually just let everyone know I'm making a sequel to this game. Its going to be a Sandbox-Survival with elements from Fallout and DayZ. Would be awesome if you guys wanted to follow the development at my FaceBook page MayoNinjaGames  Also I know that theres a lot of people wanting to learn game development so feel free to ask any question if you have! Thanks again!


----------

